# Swedish Limpa Bread



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

I posted one in Otter's bread machine topic..this is another one for the regular oven.

Limpa Bread:

2 packages active dry yeast 
1 1/2 cups warm water (105 to 115 degrees) 
1/4 cup molasses 
1/3 cup sugar 
1 tbsp salt 
2 tbsp shortening 
1 tsp anise seed or grated peel of 1 or 2 oranges 
2 1/2 cups medium rye flour 
2 1/4 to 2 3/4 cups flour (if using self-rising flour, omit salt) 
cornmeal

 In mixing bowl, dissolve yeast in warm water. Stir in molasses, sugar, salt, shortening, anise seed, and rye flour. Beat until smooth. Mix in enough white flour to make dough easy to handle.

Turn dough onto lightly floured board. Cover; let rest 10 to 15 minutes (Important! This makes the dough easier to handle). Knead until smooth, about 5 minutes. Place in greased bowl; turn greased side up. Cover; let rise in warm place until double, about 1 hour. Punch down dough; round up, cover and let rise until double, about 40 minutes.

Grease baking sheet; sprinkle with cornmeal. Punch down dough; divide in half. Shape each half into round, slightly flat loaf. Place loaves in opposite corners of baking sheet. Cover; let rise 1 hour.

Heat oven to 375°. Bake 30 to 35 minutes. 2 loaves.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2004)

With all this talk of limpa bread I guess I am going to have to try it  :? 

Thanks juliev!!!


----------

